# Weird pronunciation of words.



## Deleted User (May 27, 2008)

It bugs me when people pronounce certain words strangely.  Some bug me more than others:

idea - idear
Italian - EYE-talian
taco - Some people say it like "tock-o" ... or having the "a" sound like the "a" in "tackle".
nuclear - nuke-you-ler (biggest annoyance)
February - feb-you-airy
Tuesday - choose-day
Bruschetta - I prefer saying it like "brusketta" (the way Italians do) instead of "brushetta" ... 
Crepe - I prefer saying it like "crep" (the way French do) instead of "crape" ... 

Anyone know of any other strange pronunciations?  Like, the completely weird ones.  Not tomayto 'n tomahto or skedule shedule.


----------



## Westside (May 27, 2008)

Toronto - Cho-run-no


----------



## Bob Evil (May 27, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Toronto - Cho-run-no




That sounds more like your inability to hear through accents, at work again ... we've spoken about this ...


----------



## Deleted User (May 27, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Toronto - Cho-run-no



LoL ... I'm from Toronto ... and that's how most people say it, if you're a native Torontonian.  We say "chronno".  But I also pronounce it the normal way in certain situations.  I think it depends how fast I'm talking, what I'm talking about ... and who I'm talking to.


----------



## NiGHtS (May 27, 2008)

Tomato - To-may-toe (same goes for potato)


----------



## moozxy (May 27, 2008)

Ear - Year.


----------



## Westside (May 27, 2008)

Bob Evil said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why must you be an absolute dick to me every time... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (Not that there is anything wrong with dicks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
I was just pointing things I experience, the things I hear and you just shoot me down by saying it is impossible.  Is is absolutely impossible???  English is my third language, I'll see if you can distinguish between even the 2 major Uzbek accent before you make fun of me.


----------



## Sonicslasher (May 27, 2008)

http://www.milkandcookies.com/link/48339/detail/


----------



## Urza (May 27, 2008)

die-a-beet-us


----------



## blahman (May 27, 2008)

coupe' - coop


edit: and EYE-RACK


----------



## Veho (May 27, 2008)

That weird way some people add a very noticeable "R" at the end of words ending in "A".


----------



## Jax (May 27, 2008)

How do you pronounce route? "Root" or rhyming with trout?

What about gauge? Gauge like in "gayge" or like in "somethinthatendswithauge"?

I say "root" and "g-auge".


----------



## deathfisaro (May 27, 2008)

I have to say Kamikazi and saki.
It's pronounced Kamikazé and Saké.

Some people even spell it with i at the end which greatly confuses me.
For example, this dude at Food TV was doing a show and had a Saki cocktail, took me the entire show to figure out he meant Sake.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (May 27, 2008)

water- woot-er
umbrella- UM-brelaa (accent on the um)
roof- ruff
that might be an accent thing though


----------



## WildWon (May 27, 2008)

Central Pennsylvania:

Creek said like "Crick"... HATE IT.

As well for the Route pronunciation: it depends on the route number around here.  We have Route 1 (trout) and Route 283 (root).  I mean, thats a QUICK example.

Another one, its a local thing... but Lancaster.  There are Lancasters all over the world.  But in Central PA, its pronounced LANG-kiss-ter.  Not LAN-cas-ter.

Thats how you can tell isn't from 'round these parts.  City folk with their weird LAN-cas-ter words...

EDIT: Oh shit, i completely forgot-
When someone adds an "R" to the end of a word that ends with a vowel, its because the following word BEGINS with a vowel, and its a dialect styling that separates those two words.  TONS of people do that all over the world with English.  Its a lot more common in Europe, but the western hemisphere has been picking up on it a lot over the past 10 years.  Yes... its something i picked up on, and have been following the trends of, for many years.


----------



## Pizzaroo (May 27, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> die-a-beet-us



or Die-Uh-Bit-Is


----------



## matriculated (May 27, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> die-a-beet-us



I heard people say jaw-beet-tez more than once, believe it or not.


----------



## cracker (May 28, 2008)

wash(ington) -> warsh(ington)
schedule -> shed-yool
Illinois -> Illinoize
Arkansas -> Ar-kansas


----------



## Shinji (May 28, 2008)

Urza said:
			
		

> die-a-beet-us




My problem mostly lies with people who say "Across" with a "t" at the end..


"go acrosst the crick and warsh your face in the warter"


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2008)

I totally forgot about EYE-rack.  I can't stand that either.
Ar-Kansas is a good one too.  I'm Canadian, and I know how to pronounce i properly.
Roof as ruff ... I thought that was purely and American thing.  Everyone in Canada says rooooof. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chicago with a hard ch in chair.  It's with a shh sound.

Oh ... I just thought of another.  Garage.  I say "ga-rawzh" ... not "gare-ij".

and for the person who talked about the word "gauge" ... I've only heard it pronounce "gayj".  I can't imagine someone saying "gawj".  That would sound so silly.

Another one: Al dente.  It's not Al dawn-tei ... it's "all-dent-ei"

*EDIT*
I watched Indiana Jones ... and I caught him saying nuke-you-lar!  GRRR!  People need to learn how to speak English!


----------



## DeMoN (May 28, 2008)

Adult- Ay-Dolt (like Adolf Hitler with a t instead of the f), or if it's pronounced like "addled".


----------



## Gman 101 (May 29, 2008)

What - Hwat. It's like people say what with a typo. Wtf.
Canberra - Can-berra (more emphasis on berra, sounds like berry)
Missile - Missle (don't people realise it's got an I there?)

No offence to New Zealanders but I just can't stand the accent... I have no idea why though.


----------



## iffy525 (May 29, 2008)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> What - Hwat. It's like people say what with a typo. Wtf.


It's because of Family Guy.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 29, 2008)

Hmmm, is aspartame pronounced as-part-a-me or as-par-tame? XD

If you get worked up over borrowed words from other countries, then you should be pronouncing cream/creme as crem. And infant as en-font.


----------



## Private|Par (May 29, 2008)

Australia - Ozztraya. Everyone here does it. The thing is, my teacher was talking about how he doesn't like people saying Ozztraya, and for the next three lessons, proceeded to say Ozztraya until I corrected him. 

I did hear the funniest thing on a podcast called the Video Game Show once. One of the hosts was talking about a company that collected some figures called Interpret, and he pronounced it "Inter Pret," like two different words. The show turned into hysterics, I thought that was kind of funny.

Australians are the kings of weird pronunciations, and I don't even want to go into them here. Basically, our language is the most "Raw" because we move our tongue the least. However, the language sounds like someone cleansing their bowels, sometimes, at least.


----------



## .TakaM (May 29, 2008)

Gman 101 said:
			
		

> What - Hwat. It's like people say what with a typo. Wtf.
> Canberra - Can-berra (more emphasis on berra, sounds like berry)
> Missile - Missle (don't people realise it's got an I there?)
> 
> No offence to New Zealanders but I just can't stand the accent... I have no idea why though.


I can't stand the australian accent.


----------



## Deleted User (May 29, 2008)

What as Hwat.  My sister does that.  I can't stand it either. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  She's an English teacher too.  Hah.  But she does it on purpose.  I know she would naturally say "wat", but she forces herself to make it "hwat".  She's a weirdo.

THe words that end in -ile like mobile, fragile, missile ... i would pronounce it like moble, frajle, missle.  I don't know what is more common here.  I asked most of my friends ... and they pretty much all pronounce it with the "eye" (i) sound. *shrugs*


----------



## Man18 (May 29, 2008)

Cool Hawhip.


----------



## Destructobot (May 29, 2008)

```
[youtube]lich59xsjik[/youtube]
```


----------



## dawn.wan (May 29, 2008)

i have a friend who says 'cock' rather than 'coke'.  

We were at mcdonalds one time and the cashier lady asked what kind of drink he would like.  He said cock and then she confirmed his order and said cock (ironically she  also says cock instead of coke).  Not hearing correctly my friend says "i said i want cock" and she like "yes you want cock" and this went back and fourth for a minute, escalating their voices after each cock to the point that they were just saying cock back and fourth to each other.  People in line where also secretly giggling. after wards my friend was complaining how the cashier that didn't know what coke is. It was the funniest thing at the time, i guess you'd have to be there to appreciate it,


----------



## Mars (May 29, 2008)

Vee-hickl


----------



## arctic_flame (May 29, 2008)

So basically, this thread is "I can't stand other peoples' accents?"


----------



## Tigro (May 29, 2008)

Nestea80 said:
			
		

> February - feb-you-airy


In Don McLean's "American Pie" it sounds quite cool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In my country, many people that don't speak English well pronounce "bluetooth" more like it was "blue-touch" or even "bluetootch".


----------



## Sinkhead (May 29, 2008)

When people say plaster (as in sticking plaster) as plaaaaaahster. There's only one 'a' in the word!!


----------



## Wiz_Dom (May 29, 2008)

Tigro said:
			
		

> Nestea80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



same here, but more like "bluetoot"


----------



## lagman (May 29, 2008)

Tigro said:
			
		

> Nestea80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, everyone here says Blue-Too


----------



## Veho (May 29, 2008)

Or blue - chooth


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (May 29, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> So basically, this thread is "I can't stand other peoples' accents?"


Well, most of it is XD There really are people out there who do mispronounce words and it really irks those that hear it. It would be nice if parents could comment in this thread on what their kids say, since you can't fault them and it's cute and/or funny. I think there are appropriate times to correct people as well as there being inappropriate times. Like, geez, are you really going to waste your time and energy correcting someone who pronounces Mario as Mare-i-o?


----------



## Mewgia (May 29, 2008)

Nestea80 said:
			
		

> I totally forgot about EYE-rack.  I can't stand that either.
> Ar-Kansas is a good one too.  I'm Canadian, and I know how to pronounce i properly.
> Roof as ruff ... I thought that was purely and American thing.  Everyone in Canada says rooooof.
> 
> ...


eye-rack - most people do say that, even I do most of the time. I hear it so much that I forget the correct pronunciation.
roof as ruff - never heard that here. Maybe heard it once or twice up in New England.
Chicago with a hard ch - never heard that at all.
Garage - who the hell says ga-re-ij?
Gauge - I used to say gawj when I was little, I know better now though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Al dente - what's that? Is this a language other than english in an english forum in an english thread that I see? Tut tut.
And about Indiana Jones...that was a joke, the whole movie is a well-disguised satire of various things.


----------



## Jax (May 29, 2008)

lagman said:
			
		

> Tigro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We say Blue-toos


----------



## Deleted User (May 30, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> eye-rack - most people do say that, even I do most of the time. I hear it so much that I forget the correct pronunciation.
> roof as ruff - never heard that here. Maybe heard it once or twice up in New England.
> Chicago with a hard ch - never heard that at all.
> Garage - who the hell says ga-re-ij?
> ...



Roof as ruff.  I'm pretty sure the majority of Americans say "ruff" ... maybe I'm not being clear with the pronunciation?  Does roof rhyme with goof and tooth?  In Canada it does. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  But like someone said earlier ... there's a ton of accents in America.  I've actually heard some Americans that sound Canadian.

Garage ... gare-ij ... I've heard it a lot!  The "gare" part rhymes with "hair".

Al dente is a term used in cooking.  Like, I don't expect people that don't know what it is to pronounce it properly.

Are you sure it's a joke?  I know there's lots of jokes 'n references ... but I dunno!

And we've all pronounced things wrong when we were young.  For a while in grade school ... I thought perpendicular was prependicular.


----------



## Urza (May 30, 2008)

I say "roof", as in rhymes with "goof".


----------



## Densetsu (May 30, 2008)

Gotta love heteronyms.  

1) The bandage was wound around the wound.
2) The farm was used to produce produce.
3) The dump was so full that it had to refuse more refuse.
4) We must polish the Polish furniture.
5) He could lead if he would get the lead out.
6) The soldier decided to desert his dessert in the desert
7) Since there is no time like the present, he thought it was time to present the present.
8) A bass was painted on the head of the bass drum.
9) When shot at, the dove dove into the bushes.
10) I did not object to the object.
11) The insurance was invalid for the invalid.
12) There was a row among the oarsmen about how to row.
13) They were too close to the door to close it.
14) The buck does funny things when the does are present.
15) A seamstress and a sewer fell down into a sewer line.
16) To help with planting, the farmer taught his sow to sow.
17) The wind was too strong to wind the sail.
18) Upon seeing the tear in the painting I shed a tear.
19) I had to subject the subject to a series of tests.
20) How can I intimate this to my most intimate friend?


----------



## Dermy (May 30, 2008)

What about:
especially - expecially 
et cetera - excetera

So many people I know do it. I still don't see an x...


----------



## DarkAura (May 30, 2008)

Kick --> keek.


----------



## Mewgia (May 31, 2008)

Nestea80 said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roof as ruff - again, I've only heard it once or twice up in New England. Generally, it rhymes with goof.
I have never heard someone say garage where where gare rhymes with hair.
I'm 99.9% sure that it's a joke, because lots of people make fun of a certain political figure who says nuclear like that.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 31, 2008)

Some people complain about this to me, but I say iron (as in the element) and iron (as in soldering iron) the same way, which is apparently wrong, and I'm supposed to say one as i-earn and the other as i-wren.


----------



## Mewgia (May 31, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Some people complain about this to me, but I say iron (as in the element) and iron (as in soldering iron) the same way, which is apparently wrong, and I'm supposed to say one as i-earn and the other as i-wren.


I sometimes say iron the element as "i-wren" but usually I just say them both as "i-earn." Nobody's complained about that to me :|


----------



## PizzaPasta (May 31, 2008)

Toilet: Torlet

Suger: Shurger

Pillow: Pellow

Trash: Traish

Milk: Malk

Can: Ken

Thank You: Ha-Do-Ken!


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2008)

EvilShenanigans! said:
			
		

> What about:
> especially - expecially
> et cetera - excetera
> 
> So many people I know do it. I still don't see an x...



Those are good examples!  A lot of people say exetera.  The expecially is a little less common.  Heh.

Asked-Axed
Mischievous-miss-chee-vee-us


----------



## science (May 31, 2008)

I can't believe no one has said library --> lie-berry

That pisses me off so much


----------



## B-Blue (May 31, 2008)

Asked - Assed   

Example: Did you assed him to do it?


----------



## Cermage (May 31, 2008)

1 Australian thing that extremely pisses me off.  

Tuesday - Tuesdi 

any day in fact. fridi, mondi, wensdi, thursdi, saturdee, sundi.


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I can't believe no one has said library --> lie-berry
> 
> That pisses me off so much



Oh yeah, that should be the first one people should think of.  Funny how I didn't think of it.

Sandwich - Sangwich.


----------



## Westside (May 31, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> I can't believe no one has said library --> lie-berry
> 
> That pisses me off so much


Occasioanlly I hear foreigners:
Science -  Sky-Ance.


----------



## lagman (May 31, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> Some people complain about this to me, but I say iron (as in the element) and iron (as in soldering iron) the same way, which is apparently wrong, and I'm supposed to say one as i-earn and the other as i-wren.



:S Really? makes no sense, they're called Irons because they used to be made of Iron, why would the pronunciation be different?


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2008)

Yin Yang - Ying Yang

How about the word solder?  95% of the time I hear "sawder".  And since everyone says sawder, I say sawder.  But ... saying it the way it's spelled sounds fine to me.

Leslie (that's my name, yes I'm blessed to have a unisex name that's predominantly female ... I live with it)
Sometimes I don't even know how to pronounce my own name.  lol.  I know it sounds ridiculous.  Some people say my name with the regular S sound ... some say it with the Z sound.  My family uses the S sound.  My friends use the Z.  When people ask for my name, I say whatever comes to mind first.


----------



## science (Jun 1, 2008)

Also, this isn't really a pronunciation issue,but I hate when you ask some one how they are doing and they say "Good! Good good good good good..." and they kinda look around awkwardly


----------



## fischju (Jun 1, 2008)

Z = zee in United States, zed everywhere else


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 1, 2008)

The American accent usually makes "tt" sound like "dd", like butter is pronounced budder.  That sounds weird to most Brits.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Jun 1, 2008)

and brits say "the only thing we drink!!!" instead of "tea"


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> The American accent usually makes "tt" sound like "dd", like butter is pronounced budder.  That sounds weird to most Brits.



I'm Canadian, and we also say tt's as dd's.  It sounds weird if we pronounce it like a hard T. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  We'd sound like we're trying to fake a british accent.  hah.  Which I'm terrible at doing.


----------



## Trolly (Jun 1, 2008)

Aha, buTTer FTW!!! Budder just sounds like you're being lazy lol. Silly American pronunciation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Anyway, as you said in the first post, I hate it when people say nuke-you-lar, it sounds totally retarded. I'm really bad with correcting people's grammar as well. If people say something wrong, I pick up on it straight away and correct them. Everyone seems to hate it though lol.

I also hate it when people say two words in a row that mean the same thing. Like my Brother said when he was little "Please may can I?", it makes you sound retarded lol.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 1, 2008)

I must admit that North American English is "lazier" than British English.  When I try to fake a Brit accent, I feel like I'm working more muscles.


----------



## cracker (Jun 1, 2008)

I have to add this to the list. I'm not sure if it widespread in the UK but I've heard a lot of British people say 'er' for 'a' at the end of a word.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 2, 2008)

Brits also add r's ... like drawring. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh one more ... Hyundai.  It bugs me when people pronounce it "hoon-die" or "hun-die" or "hi-un-day".

The two acceptable pronunciations are "hun-day" ... or "hyun-day".


----------



## The Worst (Jun 2, 2008)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Central Pennsylvania:
> 
> Creek said like "Crick"... HATE IT.
> 
> ...




thats how i pronounce it?  What is the alternate pronunciation?  feb-ru-airy?  I think the r is supposed to be silent dude.




and also down south alot of people call wal mart, "wal marks"


----------



## Rehehelly (Jun 2, 2008)

Most north american pronunciations are odd me.

"EYE-Rack"
"CHA-see" (Chassis)
"Ve-hick-le" (Yes, not all say it like that ¬¬)
"Gah-Raj" (Ga-ridge)

..or.. maybe.. I just dislike the american accent. Is it because i'm british?


----------



## cracker (Jun 2, 2008)

Rehehelly said:
			
		

> Most north american pronunciations are odd me.
> 
> "EYE-Rack"
> "CHA-see" (Chassis)
> ...



Hmm I never have heard a different pronunciation for chassis. BTW, it's French so the proper pronunciation for the second syllable is 'sy'.

People that say vehickle piss me off... Reminds me of a redneck sheriff in a movie or something.


----------



## VBKirby (Jun 3, 2008)

One that always bugs me is when people say depot as Dee-pot
I'm not quite sure how to say it myself though. I'm pretty sure it's dee-poe, but thanks to The Homestar Runner, I like to say it as day-poe. 
I'm probably annoying someone by saying day-poe though.


----------



## sean0007 (Jun 3, 2008)

In New York Aks (acks), instead of ask (ass-k) just about made my head explode. Couldn't even focus on the coversation.


----------

